# FreeBSD 8.0 built from source



## Seeker (Nov 29, 2009)

So, I did successffully instaled FreeBSD 8.0, !BUT(/etc/src.conf):

```
WITHOUT_KERBEROS=YES
```
I've tried with both *8.0-RELEASE* && *8.0-STABLE* sources and it will always fail, if kerberos5, will be built. 

So, now I am on *8.0-STABLE*

This is error(both *8.0-RELEASE* && *8.0-STABLE*), just before failing:

```
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libgssapi_krb5/gss_krb5.c: In function 'gsskrb5_extract_authz_data_from_sec_context':
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libgssapi_krb5/gss_krb5.c:591: warning: implicit declaration of function 'der_get_oid'
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libgssapi_krb5/gss_krb5.c:601: warning: implicit declaration of function 'der_free_oid'
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libgssapi_krb5/gss_krb5.c:614: warning: implicit declaration of function 'der_length_oid'
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libgssapi_krb5/gss_krb5.c:622: warning: implicit declaration of function 'der_put_oid'
make: don't know how to make /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/lib/libgssapi.a. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

Additionally...(ACPI related), at the boot time I get this:

```
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
ACPI Warning: \\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.FDC_._FDE: Return type mismatch - found Package, expected Buffer 20090521 nspredef-1051
```


----------



## aragon (Nov 29, 2009)

Add these to /etc/src.conf too:


```
WITHOUT_KERBEROS_SUPPORT=       true
WITHOUT_GSSAPI=         true
```


----------



## Seeker (Nov 30, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Add these to /etc/src.conf too:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That is not needed as:
WITHOUT_KERBEROS, also enforces:

WITHOUT_GSSAPI
WITHOUT_KERBEROS_SUPPORT


But that is not a point.
Point is that I wana have kerberos5 installed.

And to also get rid of acpi issue.


----------



## epopen (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello.
I had same problem.
Now I disable WITHOUT_KERBEROS and make buildworld finished.
But use new world without WITHOUT_KERBEROS
Can't upgrade (complier) software if depend kerberos (ex:gnome etc)
And error message : /usr/local/bin/ld: cannot find -lkrb5
So I must be use kerberos, But world can't complier.

Thanks you very much.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 24, 2010)

..( /obj/ first guess)

```
make depends && make && make install
```
I'm just guessing!  But it may work.
/edit/....
OR, from /usr/src/kerberos5 Sounds_Better


----------

